# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'da haçlılara karşı savaş (1097-1190)

## ceyda

Doç. Dr. Ebru ALTAN (*)

Haçlı seferleri sırasında (1096-1291) Anadolu, Haçlılar ile Türkler arasında önemli olaylara sahne olmuştur. Bu çalışmada, önce 1097-1190 yılları arasında, Anadolu'da iki taraf arasındaki askeri ilişkilerin bir özeti verildikten sonra Türklerin askeri gücü yüksek Haçlı ordusuyla yaptığı ilk savaşlar (İznik ve Eskişehir yakınlarındaki meydan savaşları) tasvir edilecek, ardından da Anadolu'da Haçlılara karşı var olma mücadelesi veren Türklerin, bu ordulara karşı uyguladığı strateji ve savaş metotları örneklerle ele alınacak, bu çerçevede Anadolu'dan geçmeye çalışan Haçlı ordularıyla yapılan savaşlar anlatılarak olaylara askerî açıdan bakılacaktır.

12. yüzyılda Anadolu'da Türklerle yapılan savaşlara katılmış olan görgü tanığı Frankların (Haçlıların) kayıtlarına öncelik verilmekle beraber. Albertus Aquensis ve Willermus Tyrensis gibi bu dönem hakkında iyi bilgi veren diğer çağdaş Latin kaynakları da tabiatıyla değerlendirilecektir. İslam dünyası, Haçlı Seferlerinin ilk safhasında bu hareketin gerçek mahiyetini kavrayamamış olduğundan, İslam kaynaklarında konuyla ilgili az ve hatalı bilgiler verilmiştir. Birinci Haçlı Seferinin doğurduğu sonuçlar karşısında, bu kaynaklardaki bilgiler çoğalsa da yine de, olayların Anadolu safhası hakkında verdikleri bilgiler yeterli değildir. Konuyla ilgili diğer çağdaş Bizans, Süryâni ve Ermeni kaynaklarındaki kayıtlar, çoğu zaman kısa olsa da, Latin kaynaklarının ifadelerini tamamlamakta veya doğrulamakta olduğu için göz önünde bulundurulacaktır.

1) 1097-1190 Yılları Arasında Anadolu'da Türkler ile Haçlılar Arasındaki Askeri İlişkilere Bir Bakış

11. yüzyıl sonlarında Türk dünyasının içine düştüğü kargaşa ortamından faydalanarak Anadolu ile birlikte bütün Yakındoğuyu hâkimiyet altına almak için sahneye konan Haçlı Seferleri hareketi, Papa II. Urbanusun Clermont Konsilinde 27 Kasım 1095'de, dini motifleri ön plana alarak yaptığı çağrı ile resmen başladı[1]. Sadece şövalyeler değil, toplumun her kesiminden insanlar bu sefere büyük ilgi gösterdi. Papa tarafından yasaklandığı halde, kadınlar, çocuklar, ihtiyarlar, hastalar bile sefer hazırlıklarına başladılar. Sefere katılacak herkesin Haçlı yemini etmesi ve seferin sembolü olarak kırmızı bezden yapılan bir haç işaretinin giysilerin omuzuna dikilmesi öngörüldü. Sefer kilisenin liderliğinde düzenlendiği için hareketin başına, bir kilise adamı ve papanın temsilcisi olarak le Puy piskoposu Adhemar tayin edildi. Papa Urbanus, seferin iaşesini sağlamak için bir deniz devletinin yardımını da sağladı. Cenova Cumhuriyeti 12 galeri ve 1 yük gemisini sefere tayin etmeye karar verdi. Bu arada bir çok Cenovalı Haçı kabul ederken İskoçyadan, Danimarkadan, İspanyadan da pek çok kişi Haçlı yemini etmek üzere koşup gelmekteydi. Sefere katılacak olanlardan bazıları sefer masraflarını karşılayabilmek için mallarını ve arazilerini rehin veriyorlardı. Geri dönmeyi düşünmeyenler de her şeylerini kiliseye bağışlıyordu.

Seferin asıl askeri gücünü Haçlı seferine katılan asilzadelerin kumandasındaki 5 büyük ordu oluşturuyordu. Birinci Ordu: Fransa Kralı I. Philippein kardeşi Hugue de Vermandois'nın kumandasındaki Fransızlardan; ikinci ordu Aşağı Lorraina Dükü Godefroi de Bouillonun kumandasındaki Fransızlardan oluşuyordu; üçüncü ordu Güney-İtalya Normanlarının reisi Bohemund'un kumandasındaydı; dördüncü ordu, Toulouse Kontu Raymond da St. Gillesın kumandasındaki Güney Fransızlarından oluşuyordu ve bu sefere katılan en büyük gruptu; Kuzey-Fransızlarından oluşan beşinci büyük haçlı ordusu da Normandia Dükü Robert ile eniştesi Champagne Kontu Etıenne de Blois ve kuzeni Flandre Kontu II. Robertin müşterek idaresindeydi. Bu liderlerin yanında asalet sınıfına mensup bir çok ünlü şövalye ve bazı önemli kilise adamları vardı. Haçlı seferinin yaratacağı yeni imkânları göz önüne alan ve geri dönmeyi düşünmeyen Raymond de St. Gilles, Bohemund. Baudouin gibi liderler ailelerinin bir çok mensubunu, eşlerini ve çocuklarını da yanlarına alarak yola çıkmışlardı. Bunlardan Raymond de St. Gilles, büyük bir tören düzenleyerek hayatının geri kalan kısmını Kutsal topraklarda geçireceğini ilan etti. Sefer masraflarını karşılayabilmek için arazisinin bir kısmını sattı, bir kısmını da rehin verdi.

Haçlıların öncüleri durumunda olan. Pierre LErmittein idaresindeki yirmi bin kişilik disiplinsiz ve çapulcu kitlenin, İznik yakınında Türkiye Selçuklu Sultanı I. Kılıç Arslan tarafından imha edilmesinden (21 Ekim 1096) sonra, asillerin kumandasındaki asıl ordular arka arkaya İstanbula geldiler. Bizans İmparatoru Aleksios Komnenos. Batıdan istediği ücretli asker yardımı yerine, Haçlılar adı altında değişik milletlerin katılımıyla sayısız insandan oluşan büyük orduların gelmekte olduğunu duyunca endişeye kapıldı ve güçlükle de olsa Haçlılardan vasallik yemini almayı başardı.

Birinci Haçlı Seferi orduları, ilk olarak Selçuklu başkenti İznik önündeki savaştan sonra şehrin Bizans'a teslim edilmesi (19 Haziran 1097), ardından Eskişehir (Dorylaion-1 Temmuz 1097) ve Ereğlide Sultan I. Kılıç Arslana karşı kazandıkları zaferler sayesinde, büyük kayıplar verseler de güneye inmeyi başardılar ve Antakya'yı kuşattılar. Uzun süren bir kuşatmadan sonra 3 Haziran 1098de şehir Haçlıların eline geçti. Büyük Selçuklu sultanının, Musul Valisi Kürboğa idaresinde şehre yardıma göndermiş olduğu birleşik Türk ordusu, 28 Haziran 1098de, surlar önünde yapılan savaşta yenilgiye uğrayınca, Antakya kesin olarak kaybedildi. Ardından 1101 Yılı Haçlı Seferlerine karşı Anadoluda varlığını koruma mücadelesi veren Türkler, uyguladıkları başarılı strateji ve taktikler sayesinde kendilerinden çok kalabalık olan üç ayrı Haçlı ordusunu Merzifon, Konya ve Ereğli'de imha ettiler.

Bu arada, Birinci Haçlı Seferi sırasında Anadoluda Urfa ve Antakya'da kurulmuş olan Haçlı devletleri de Türk dünyasındaki kargaşa ortamından faydalanarak bölgede tutunmayı başarmışlar ve doğuya doğru genişleme gayreti içine girmişlerdi. Ancak, Mardin Emiri Artuklu Sökmen ve Musul Valisi Çökürmüş, 1104 yılında Harran önünde Haçlıları kesin bir yenilgiye uğratarak bu girişimlerine büyük bir darbe indirdiler. Üstelik Urfa Kontu Baudouin de Bourg ve kuzeni Joscelin de Courtenay Türklere esir düştüler. Ancak savaştan sonra iki Türk beyinin arası açılınca bu başarılarının sonucundan gereği gibi faydalanamayan Türkler, daha bu tarihte Urfa'yı geri alma fırsatını kaçırdılar. Böylece Çökürmüş, kendi kuvvetleriyle önce 19 Mayıs-2 Haziran 1104te, sonra da 1105 yılında Urfa'yı iki kez kuşattı, ancak başarılı olamadı. Ardından Sultan I. Kılıç Arslanın 1106'daki Urfa kuşatması da sonuçsuz kaldı.

Türklerin, bölgedeki Latin istilasını engellemek için ilk büyük girişimleri, Büyük Selçuklu Devleti içinde yeniden birliği sağlayan Sultan Muhammed Tapar (1105-1118)ın emriyle 1110 yılında başladı ve ilk olarak, İslam devletleri arasına kama gibi sokulmuş olan Urfadaki Haçlı Kontluğu hedef alındı. Böylece Haçlılara karşı mücadeleyle görevlendirilen Musul Valisi Mevdûd, 1110, 1111 ve 1112 yıllarında Urfaya üç sefer düzenledi. Onun 1113 yılında. Batiniler tarafından öldürülmesinden sonra yerini alan ve Haçlılara karşı mücadeleyi devam ettiren Musul Valisi Aksungur el Porsuki de 1114'te Urfa bölgesini hedef aldı. İslam dünyasının karşı saldırıya geçtiği bu dönemde Haçlılar savunma durumunda kaldılar. Ancak, Antakya Haçlı Hükümdarı Roger, Muhammcd Taparın emriyle Haçlılar üzerine yürüyen Hemedan Valisi Porsuk b. Porsukun kumandasındaki Selçuklu ordusunu, Tell-Dânis yakınında yenilgiye uğratınca (15 Eylül 1115) Roger ve Urfa Hükümdarı Joscelin savunma durumundan kurtulup yeniden bölgede ilerleyişe geçtiler. Fakat, Mardin-Halep Hükümdarı Artukoğlu İlgazi, güçlü kuvvetlerle Antakya'ya saldırınca ona meydan okuyan Roger, 28 Haziran 1119da bütün kuvvetleriyle beraber imha edildi. Kanlı Meydan Savaşı (Ager Sanguinis), Haçlıların 1104ten beri uğradıkları en büyük yenilgiydi. Antakya ordusu bu şekilde imha edilince, Haçlılar Asi Nehrinin doğusunda Esârib. Zerdana, Sermin. Maarratün-Nûman, Kefertâb gibi bir çok yeri kaybettiler. Antakya da zapt edilme tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya kalmıştı. Antakyaya yardıma gelen Kudüs Kralı II. Baudouin şehri tehlikeden kurtardı. 14 Ağustos 1119da Burc-u Hab yakınındaki uzun ve şiddetli mücadele sonunda hiçbir taraf açıkça galip gelemese de sonuç Frankların lehine oldu ve Baudouin kaybedilen bazı yerleri geri aldı. Böylece Kudüs Kralı Baudouin, 1126 yılına kadar Antakyanın da idaresini üstlendi. 1119-1126 yılları arasında Baudouin ile Müslüman liderler arasındaki Antakya ile Halep arasındaki toprakları ele geçirme mücadelesi yaşandı. Frankların asıl hedefi Halep idi.

1122de Antakya bölgesine bir sefer daha düzenleyen İlgazi, bu sefer sırasında ölünce, yeğeni Belek Haçlılarla mücadeleyi devam ettirdi. Bu arada, Antakya Prinkepsi II. Bohemund (1126-1130), Anazarba (Dilekkale) önünde Danışmendli Beyi Emir Gazi tarafından pusuya düşürülerek bütün ordusuyla beraber imha edildi (1130).

Aksungur el-Porsukinin ölümünden sonra 1127de Musul'da iş başına geçen, 1128de Halepe de hâkim olarak Kuzey Suriyede İslâm birliğini sağlayan İmâdeddin Zenginin, Haçlı devletleri üzerindeki baskısı gün geçtikçe arttı. Sonunda Zengi, üç haftadan fazla süren kuşatmadan sonra 24 Aralık 1144'de Urfayı Haçlılardan geri almayı başardı. Ancak, Urfa Kontu U. Joscelin, Tell-Bâşir ve civarında bir süre daha varlığını devam ettirme imkânı buldu ve 1146'da Zenginin ölümünden sonra Urfayı geri almaya teşebbüs etti, fakat Zenginin halefi Nureddin Mahmud bu girişimi sonuçsuz bıraktı.

Urfanın kaybı, Avrupada Haçlı ruhunu yeniden harekete geçirdi ve Doğuda zor durumda olan Haçlılara yardım için bölgeye yeni bir sefer düzenlenmesine yol açtı. Böylece, 1147-48deki İkinci Haçlı Seferi sırasında da Anadoluda Haçlılar ile Türkler arasında büyük mücadeleler yaşandı. Türkler, önce gerilla taktiği ile hırpaladıkları Alman Haçlı ordusunu Dorylaion yakınında imha ettiler (26 Ekim 1147). Ardından Bizans'a ait Ege bölgesinden geçerek güneye inmeye çalışan Fransızları Honaz Dağında pusuya düşürüp ağır kayıplar verdirdiler (7 Ocak 1148).

İkinci Haçlı Seferinin Anadolu ve Suriyede uğranılan mağlubiyetlerden sonra fiyaskoyla son bulması üzerine, Musul ve Halepin Türk hâkimi Nureddin Mahmudun Suriye bölgesindeki nüfuz ve hâkimiyeti daha da arttı. Kısa bir süre sonra Antakya Prinkepsi Raymond, İnab Kalesi ile Gab Bataklığı arasında bir yerde yapılan savaşta Nureddin tarafından yenilgiye uğratıldı (29 Haziran 1149). Antakya ordusunun imhası ve bizzat prinkepsin ölümüyle sonuçlanan bu savaştan sonra Nureddin, Antakya topraklarında kolayca ilerledi; Hârımi ve Ası Nehri Vadisi'nde Haçlıların elinde kalan son kale Efamiyeyi zapt etti (26 Temmuz 1149). Böylece Antakya Haçlı Devleti, sadece Antakya Ovası ve İskenderun Lâzıkiye arasındaki daracık kıyı bölgesi ile sınırlı kaldı. Haçlılar 1164te Hârimi geri aldılarsa da. 1164'te şehir surları önünde yapılan savaş, Nureddinin zaferiyle sonuçlanınca şehri yine kaybettiler.

Nureddin Mahmudun 1174de ölümünden sonra halefi, Mısır ve Suriye Hükümdarı Selahaddin Eyyubi, Suriye ve Filistindeki Haçlılara karşı mücadeleye devam etti. Sonunda 2 Ekim 1187de, Kudüs'te 88 yıldır devam eden Haçlı hâkimiyetine son verdi. Bunun üzerine Kudüsü geri almak için düzenlenen ve Üçüncü Haçlı Seferi olarak adlandırılan harekât sırasında da Almanlar ile Türkler arasında Anadoluda çatışmalar yaşandı (1190).

2) Anadolu'da Haçlılarla Yapılan İlk Savaşlar

Haçlılara karşı geleneksel savaş taktiklerini kullanan Selçuklular, başlangıçta İznik ve Eskişehir önlerinde bu ordularla iki kere meydan savaşına girdiler. Birinci Haçlı Seferi ordularının Selçuklu başkenti İzniki kuşattıkları sırada (6 Mayıs-19 Haziran 1097), Sultan I. Kılıç Arslan ile güney surları karşısına yerleşmiş olan Haçlılar arasında yapılan savaş, askeri gücü yüksek Haçlı ordusuyla Türkler arasında yapılan ilk savaştı ve iki taraf da henüz birbirinin savaş usullerini bilmiyordu: 1097 ilkbaharında imparator tarafından Anadolu yakasına geçirilen ve Pelakanonda toplanan Haçlı ordusu ilk olarak Selçuklu başkenti İzniki hedef aldı. 6 Mayıs'ta şehir önüne gelen Haçlılar, 14 Mayısta şehri kuşatma altına aldılar. Bu arada kuşatma için gerekli olan aletleri yapmaya başladılar. Mancınıklar (petraria, tormentum), surları sarsarak yıkmak için kullanılan büyük kalaslar (şahmerdan), surların altına lağım kazmak için kullanılan ve aynı zamanda lağımcılara siper teşkil eden bir tür portatif kulübeler (scrofa) ve genellikle iki katlı olup içindekileri korumak için içi ve dışı köseleyle kaplanan ahşap hücum kuleleri inşa ettiler[2]. Godefroi şehrin kuzey suru karşısına, Bohemund ve yeğeni Tankred doğu suru karşısına yerleşirken, onların arkasından on gün sonra şehir önüne ulaşan Raymond de. St. Gilles de güney sur kesimine yerleşecekti. Şehrin batı kesimi göle açıldığından boş bırakılmıştı. Şehir, 144 kule ile güçlendirilmiş 5 km. uzunluğunda sağlam bir surla çevrilmişti. Savunma bakımından çok iyi durumda olsa da şehri savunan Türk garnizonu böyle büyük bir kuşatma karşısında takviye kuvvetlerine ihtiyaç duymaktaydı[3].

Bu sırada Ermeni Gabrielin elindeki Malatyayı kuşatmakta olan Sultan Kılıç Arslana haber gönderip yardım isteyen Türkler, şehrin güney sur kesiminin henüz kuşatılmamış olduğunu, buradan güvenle şehre girebileceklerini bildirmişlerdi. Ancak sultanın göndermiş olduğu öncü Türk kuvveti, Raymondun 16 Mayısta belirtilen sur kesimini kuşatmasından sonra şehir Ününe ulaşabildi[4]. Bunun üzerine öncü Türk kuvveti ani bir saldırıyla şehre girmeyi denediyse de Raymond tarafından yenilgiye uğratıldı. Görgü tanığı Raimundusun kaydına göre[5] Toulouse Kontu Raymond, orada kamp kurmaya çalışırken, Türkler iki kol halinde dağlardan inip, bu Haçlılara saldırmışlardı. Plânlarına göre, bir grup Godefroi ile savaşırken, öteki grup güney kapısından şehre girecek, sonra başka bir kapıdan çıkacak ve böylece bir şeyden haberi olmayan Haçlıları yenilgiye uğratacaktı, fakat bu mümkün olmadı.

Bunun üzerine İznik garnizonu, Bizans kumandanı Manuel Butumites ile şehrin teslim şartlarını görüşürken, Sultan Kılıç Arslanın yaklaşmakta olduğu haberi geldi. Mayıs sonuna doğru şehir önüne gelen sultan, Iznike girebilmek için derhal, güney surları karşısına yerleşmiş olan Raymond de St. Gilles'in birliklerine hücum etti. Flandre Kontu Robert, ordusuyla onlara yardıma koştu. Türk garnizonunun bir çıkış hareketinden çekinen Godefroi ve Tankred, kuşatmış oldukları sur kesiminden ayrılmadılar. İki taraf arasında mızraklarla, kılıçlarla adam adama bütün gün devam eden savaş çok şiddetli oldu. Latin kaynaklarının ifadelerini doğrulayan, çağdaş Ermeni tarihçisi Urfalı Mateos, bu durumu şu sözlerle ifade etmiştir: "... iki ordu korkunç bir hiddetle birbiri üzerine atıldı. Müslüman askerleri, miğferlerin parıltısı, zırhların çatırtısı ve yayların gıcırtısı içinde git gide cephelerini daha çok sıklaştırdılar. Yeryüzü muhariplerin gürültüsü altında titriyor ve okların vızıltısı atları ürkütüyordu. En cesur muharipler kahramanca birbiri üzerine atılıp arslan yavrulan gibi birbirini merhametsizce vuruyorlardı. Muharebenin bu ilk günü çok şiddetli geçti, çünkü sultan Franklara karşı 600.000 (!) askerle beraber harp ediyordu. Fakat Franklar bu kadar büyük bir orduya karşı galip geldiler. Savaş sonucunda sultan, Haçlı ordusunun sayıca[6] kendi kuvvetlerinden çok üstün olması yüzünden kuşatmayı yaramadı. Ordusunu daha fazla yıpratmadan geri çekilmeye ve Haçlılara karşı savaşmak için uygun bir fırsat beklemeye karar verdi[7].

İznik önündeki savaşta Haçlılar da ağır kayıplara uğramışlar, sağ kalanların pek çoğu da yaralanmıştı. Fakat yine de elde ettikleri başarı cesaretlerini artırmıştı. Zaferi kazanacaklarından emin olan Türk şehitlerinin üzerinde alacakları esirleri bağlamak için getirdikleri iplen bulmuşlardı. İznikteki garnizonun moralini bozmak için bu Türk şehitlerinin kafalarını kesip mancınıklarla şehre atıyorlardı[8]. Ayrıca, Haçlılar 1000 Türk şehidinin kafasını keserek torbalarla Gemlike, oradan da İstanbul'a imparatora göndermişler, imparator ise buna çok sevinmiş ve Haçlıları ödüllendirmişti[9]. Haçlılar bundan sonra şehri daha da şiddetle kuşatmaya devam ettiler. Ancak, 5 haftadır kuşatılan ve mancınıklarla sürekli dövülen surları bir türlü aşamıyorlardı. Sonunda Raymond ve Adhemar, güney surlarında bulunan Gonatas adındaki kulenin altına lağım kazıp içini ateşe vermek suretiyle çökertmeye çalıştılar. Kaplumbağa denen ahşap bir kuşatma kulesi inşa ederek içine savaşçıları doldurdular ve bunu surlara yanaştırdılar. Bu savaşçıların bir kısmı, kuleyi savunan Türklerle savaşırken, demirden araçlarla donatılmış diğer grup bu arada kulenin altını kazarak içini odunlarla doldurup ateşe vermek suretiyle kuleyi yıktı. Ancak gece karanlığından faydalanan Türkler, kuleye verilen zararı Onarınca, Haçlıların bu çabası da sonuçsuz kalmış oldu[10].

Türkler doğrudan göle açılan batı surlarındaki kapılar sayesinde yiyecek ve çeşitli ihtiyaçlarını temin edebildikleri sürece, Haçlılar şehirdekileri aç bırakarak teslim olmaya zorlayamazlardı. Bu yüzden Haçlıların yardım isteği üzerine İmparator Aleksios tarafından gönderilen hafif gemiler, Gemlik'ten arabalara yüklendikten sonra İznikte göl kıyısına indirildi ve böylece Türklerin yardım aldığı göl yolu kesildi. Ayrıca imparatorun gönderdiği, Tatikios ve Tzitasın kumandasındaki 2000 kişilik bir kuvvet de İznik önüne gelip Gonatas kulesinin karşısında mevzilendi ve Haçlılarla birlikte surlara yapılan saldırılara katıldı. Artık hiçbir kurtuluş ümidi kalmayan Türkler sonunda, Bizans kumandanı Butumites ile teslim şartları konusunda anlaştıktan sonra şehri Bizans kuvvetlerine teslim ettiler (19 Haziran 1097) [11].

3) Dorylaion Savaşı (1 Temmuz 1097)

Sultan I. Kılıç Arslan, İznik önünden geri çekildikten sonra Haçlıları durdurabilmek için yeni bir savaşa hazırlanmaya başlamıştı. Bu arada 26 Haziranda İznikten ayrıldıktan sonra Eskişehir-Akşehir-Konya-Ereğli yoluyla[12] Antakyaya inmeyi plânlayan Haçlı ordusu Osmaneli (Lefke)ne geldiğinde, bu muazzam büyüklükteki ordunun yiyecek ve ikmal işini kolaylaştırmak için ikiye ayrılmasına ve bir günlük mesafe ile ilerlemesine karar verilmişti. Buna uygun olarak Robert de la Normandia, Etienne de Blois, Tankred ve Haçlılara rehberlik eden Tatikiosun kumandasındaki Bizans birliklerinden oluşan birinci grup, Bohemundun kumandasında önden yola çıktı. Raymond de St. Gillesin kumandasındaki ikinci grupta ise Godefroi de Bouillon, Le Puy Piskoposu Adhemar, Hugue de Vermandoıs ve Robert de Flandreın kuvvetleri yer alıyordu[13]. Gözcüleri vasıtasıyla Haçlı ordusunun yürüyüşü hakkında bilgi edinen ve onlara saldırmak için uygun fırsatı bekleyen sultan, Porsuk Vadisi yoluyla bölgeye gelip, 30 Haziran günü, Eskişehirin kuzeybatısındaki Sarısu Ovası'nın alçak tepelerinde pusu kurdu[14]. Aynı gece Haçlı ordusunun Bohemundun idaresinde önden ilerlemiş olan birinci grubu da ovaya ulaştı.

Ertesi sabah gün doğar doğmaz (1 Temmuz 1097), savaş naraları atarak yamaçlardan aşağı inip aniden hücuma geçen Türkler, savaş taktiklerine uygun olarak, Haçlı karargâhını her yönden kuşattılar ve oklar yağdırmaya başladılar. Ön saflardaki okçular yıldırım hızıyla oklarını attıktan sonra yerlerini yeni bir okçu birliğine bırakarak geri çekiliyorlardı. Biniciler de süratle atlarını düşman üzerine sürüyor ve mızraklarını fırlatarak uzaklaşıyorlardı.

Daha önce hiç karşılaşmadığı bu savaş taktiği karşısında şaşıran ve çetin bir savaş olacağını anlayan Bohemund, adamlarıyla beraber derhal Türk saldırılarına karşı koymaya çalıştı[15]. Bir yandan da haberci gönderip Raymond de St. Gillesin kumandasındaki ikici grubu süratle yardıma çağırdı. Her yönden bir ok sağanağı altında olan Haçlılar, kargaşa içinde sıkışıp kalırken, şövalyeler kılıçlarla ve mızraklarla Türkleri geri püskürtmeye teşebbüs ettiler. Fakat savaşın ilk aşamasında Haçlılarla yakın savaşa girmekten çekinen Türkler her defasında kasten saflarını araladılar. Haçlılar ise adam adama savaşacak kimse bulamayınca hiç bir başarı elde edemeden kendi saflarına geri çekilmek zorunda kaldılar. O zaman da Türkler, tekrar Haçlıları kuşatarak yeniden oklar yağdırdılar. Yalnızca göğüs zırhları, miğferleri ve kalkanları olanlar, dayanması zor olan bu saldırıya karşı kendilerini koruyabildiler. Atlar ve silâhsız olanlar ciddi yaralar alıp yere düşmekten kurtulamadılar. Bu savaşta hem şövalye hem de yayalardan pek çok kişi hayatını kaybetti. Bohemundun yeğeni, yanı Tankred'in kardeşi de ölenler arasındaydı. Tankred ise esir edilmekten güçlükle kurtulmuştu[16].

Haçlılar için askeri metotlarını bilmedikleri bir düşmanla savaşmak gerçekten zordu. Görgü tanığı Fulcherius, bu savaşı tasvir ederken Haçlıların içine düştüğü durumu ve ümitsizliklerini şöyle ifade etmiştir: "Türkler, silâhları birbirine sürterek ve naralar atarak bizi şiddetli bir ok yağmuruna tuttular. Bu bizi şaşkına çevirdi. Ölümle yüz yüze geldiğimizden ve bir çoğumuz yaralandığından, derhal arkamızı dönüp kaçtık. Bunda şaşılacak bir şey yok, çünkü böyle bir savaş hiç birimiz tarafından bilinmiyordu... Hepimiz titreyerek ve dehşete kapılmış olarak, ağıl içindeki koyunlar gibi bir araya yumaklanmıştık, her taraftan düşmanlarca çevrildiğimizden hiç bir yöne dönemiyorduk. Orada çok büyük bir feryat semaları inletiyordu. Yaşama ümidi kalmamıştı [17].

Haçlıların saflarının zayıflamaya başladığını gören Türkler, savaşın ikinci aşamasında kılıçlarla adam adama mücadeleye girdiler. Ancak savaşın en şiddetli yerinde ikinci gruptaki Godefroi de Bouillon, Hugue de vermandois ve Raymond de St. Gillesin takviye kuvvetleriyle gelmesi savaşın kaderini değiştirdi. Türkler, yeni gelen kuvvetleri görünce şaşırdılar ve iki grubun birleşmesini önleyemediler. Haçlılar derhal savaş düzenine girerken Bohemund, Robert de la Normandia, Tankred ve Etıenne de Blois sol kanatla, Goderoi de Bouillon. Hugue de Vermandois sağ kanatta, Raymond ile Robert de Flandre ise merkezde yer aldılar. Türkler karşı saldırıya geçen baştan aşağı zırhlı ve uzun mızraklı Haçlı şövalyelerine karşı adam adama kahramanca dövüştüler. Ancak Le Puy piskoposunun idaresindeki birliklerde sürpriz bir şekilde birdenbire arkadan saldırınca kargaşa içine düştüler. Sultan daha fazla kayıp vermemek için geri çekilmeye karar verdi[18].

Türkler, Haçlıların bile takdire şayan buldukları üstün savaş kabiliyetlerine ve bütün çabalarına rağmen bu orduların sayıca üstünlüğüne mağlup olmuşlardı. Nitekim bu savaşta yer alan bir Haçlı yazarı eserinde şöyle yazmıştır: Türklerin metanet, kahramanlık ve savaş kabiliyetlerini kim tasvir edebilir?... Eğer Türkler Hıristiyan olsalardı kudret ve cesaret bakımından kimse onlarla boy ölçüşemezdi[19].

4) Strateji ve Taktikler

Gerek İznik önünde gerekse Dorylaion (Eskişehir) yakınlarında Haçlı ordularının sayıca kendilerinden çok üstün olması yüzünden başarı sağlayamayan Türkler, bundan sonra onlara karşı meydan savaşına girmekten kaçındılar. Çünkü böylesine büyük orduların ancak gerilla savaşı ile yıpratılıp, uzaktan düzenlenen vur kaç türü saldırılarla hırpalandıktan sonra kademeli olarak imha edilebileceğini anladılar ve savaş taktiklerini buna göre belirlediler.

Buna uygun olarak, profesyonel askerlerden oluşan Türk ordusu hafif silahlı küçük birliklere ayrıldı. Bu birlikler düşmanı yıldırmak ve yıpratmak için Haçlı ordusunun geçeceği yollar üzerindeki su kaynaklarını kullanılmaz hale getirdiler, kuyuları doldurdular veya içine hayvan leşleri attılar; düşman ordusunun önünden devamlı geri çekilirken otları yakarak veya büyük hayvan sürülerini düşmanın geçeceği güzergâhta otlatarak, ordunun ot teminini güçleştirdiler. Her türlü yiyecek maddesini imha edip, şehirleri boşalttılar, halk mallarını de yanına alarak yerlerde ne yiyecek ne de su bulabilen Haçlılar perişan oldular. Haçlılar çoğu kez yiyecek olarak zayıf veya ölü atların etine muhtaç oldular[20].

Bu arada hareketli Türk birlikleri, yaptıkları sürpriz hücumlarla da onlara büyük kayıplar verdirip yıpratmaya devam ettiler. Latin kaynaklarına göre[21] 1097de Dorylaion Savaşından sonra geri çekilen Türklerin uyguladıkları bu taktik yüzünden Temmuz sıcağında Haçlılar susuzluk ve açlıktan perişan olurken çok sayıda insan ve hayvan bu yüzden ölmüştü. Dikenli bitkilerden başka yiyecek bir lokma yemek bulamamışlardı. Atlarını kaybeden bir çok şövalye, yaya askeri olarak yoluna devam etmek zorunda kalmış veya öküzleri binek hayvanı olarak kullanmıştı. Yine atlarını kaybeden Haçlıların keçileri, domuzları, köpekleri yük hayvanı olarak kullandıkları görülmüştü.

1147de, Türklerin uyguladıkları yıpratma taktikleri yüzünden ordusu perişan olan Alman Kralı Konrad, Akıllı bir adam başka bir felâketten ders almalı. Son zamanlarda, hiç bir ırkın karşı koyamayacağı bir ordum vardı; bu ordu, açlığa mağlup olunca, erzakla donatılmış olsaydı yenebileceği kişilere boyun eğdi. Şimdi içinde olduğumuz durum da aynıdır. Hiç bir ulusun gücünden korkmamamıza rağmen açlığı yenecek silâhlarımız yok. Bakın! Önünüzde iki yol vardır, bunlardan biri daha kısa, fakat erzak yönünden yetersiz; diğeri daha uzun fakat emindir. Size, daha uzun olmasına rağmen sahil yolunu tutmanızı ve şövalyelerinizin gücünü boş yere harcamamanızı tavsiye ederim[22] diyerek Fransa Kralı Louisyi uyarmış ve Bizansın elindeki sahil yolundan ilerlemeye teşvik etmiştir.

Türkler, savaştan önce düşmanın moralini bozmak ve yıpratmak için başka faaliyetlerde de bulunmuşlardır. Mesela hiçbir şeyden korkmadıklarını göstermek ve morallerini bozmak için saçlarını kazıyarak Haçlıların önüne attıklarını, Fransa kralının yanında İkinci Haçlı Seferine katılan Odo de Deuilün[23] kaydından öğreniyoruz. Geceleri de Haçlıların kampı etrafında korkunç naralar atıp, geceyi uykusuz ve sıkıntılı geçirmelerini sağladılar. Onları tedirgin etmek için, sabaha kadar Haçlı ordugâhına oklar yağdırdılar, öyle ki, 1190 yılında Anadolu'da, çadırları delip geçen bir ok yağmuru altında bazı haçlılar uykudayken öldü. Bu yüzden Haçlıların bazen haftalarca zırh gömleklerini gece gündüz hiç çıkarmadan, silahlanmış bir şekilde uyudukları, yemek yedikleri görüldü[24]. Çağdaş Latin müellifi Radulfus'un[25] ifadesinden anlaşıldığına göre, Allachibar", yani Allahuekber diye savaş naraları atan Türklerin, bu şekilde düşmanı korkutup, morallerini bozduğu anlaşılıyor; ayrıca, borazan, davul, zurna, düdük, def, zil gibi müzik aletlerini kullanarak da düşmana korku saldıkları görülüyor[26].

Bu dönemde Türk ordusunda yer alan uzman atlı okçular ve onların taktikleri Haçlılar için daima en büyük tehlike olmuştur. Yukarıda görüldüğü gibi, başlangıçta yabancı oldukları bu savaş tarzı karşısında Haçlılar şaşkına dönmüştü. Ancak, dönemin Türk ordusu sadece atlı okçulardan oluşmuyordu. Selçuklu ordusunun savaşçı unsuru atlı ve yaya olmak üzere iki kısma ayrılmıştı; fakat ordunun en etkili ve en büyük kısmını atlı savaşçılar teşkil ediyordu. Yay ile silahlanmış olmayan atlılar da vardı. Selçuklu askerleri, kullandıkları silâha veya yaptıkları işe göre, okçu ve yaycılar, mızrakçılar, kılıççılar, gürzcüler, mancınıkçılar, lağımcılar gibi gruplara ayrılmışlardı. Bunlardan başka ordunun lojistik hizmetleri, ağırlıkların taşınması, yiyecek ihtiyacının karşılanması gibi geri hizmetleri görmek için sefere katılan unsurlar da vardı[27].

Haçlı ordusunun da en etkili kısmı atlı savaşçılarıydı. Fakat 12. yüzyıldaki görgü tanıklarının ifadeleri ve diğer çağdaş tasvirlerde açıkça görüldüğü gibi, çevik Türk atlıları, silâhlarının hafifliği, atlarının da süratli olması sayesinde, manevrada Franklardan daha hızlı ve daha esnekti[28]. Genellikle uzaktan savaşmayı Tercih eden Türklerin en önemli silahları ok ve yay idi. Bu silahları uyguladıkları savaş taktiği gereği geri çekilirken de kullanırlardı. Türkler kalkan, mızrak, kılıç, sopa, süngü, topuz, bıçak, hançer gibi silâhları da taşırlar ve yüz yüze yaptıkları çarpışmalarda bunları, kuşatma savaşlarında ise mancınık ve diğer kuşatma aletlerini kullanırlardı. O dönemdeki bütün silâhlar Selçuklu ordusunda mevcuttu. Fakat Türklerin kullandığı bu silâhların diğer milletlerinkinden daha hafif ve kullanışlı olması onlara önemli bir avantaj sağlıyordu[29].

Türk mızrakları ve kalkanlarının Haçlılarınkinden daha hafif olduğu kayıtlardan açıkça görülüyor. Türk mızrağının içi boş olup boyu daha kısa idi. Frankların mızrağı gibi meşe ve dişbudak ağacından değildi[30]. Türk kalkanları da Frankların kalkanları gibi uzun değildi. Küçük ve yuvarlak olan Türk kalkanları, hafifliğinden dolayı avantaj sağlıyordu[31]. Yine Haçlıların zırhları ve miğferleri çok dayanıklı olsa da ağırlığı savaşçıların hareket kabiliyetini azaltıyordu. Hafif Türk süvarileri yıldırım hızıyla defalarca saldırılarını tekrarlarken, Haçlılar, ağır zıhları ve kalkanlarıyla Türklerin bu saldırılarına karşılık veremiyordu[32]. Böylece Türkler hafif silâhları ve hızlı atları sayesinde Franklardan daha rahat hareket edebiliyor, kolayca yer değiştirebiliyorlardı. Bu sayede düşmanları onları kolayca takip edemiyordu. Çağdaş Bizans tarihçisi Niketasın belirttiği gibi, yoğun bir bulut gibi ansızın düşmanlarının üzerine çöken Türkler, karşısındaki güç henüz silâhını kullanamadan rüzgâr gibi ortadan kayboluyorlardı[33].

Hızlı hareket edebilmelerinden başka Türklerin savaş taktikleriyle ilgili ikinci özellikleri okçulukta çok usta olmalarıydı. Okçuluktaki kabiliyetlerini hızlı hareket edebilmeleriyle birleştirince Türkler, at üzerinde duraksamadan yayı kullanabilirlerdi. Geri çekilirken bile atın üzerinde arkalarına dönerek kendilerini takip edenlere ok fırlatabiliyorlardı[34]. Niketas[35], Bir Türk şöyle yapar: Atını, uçar gibi koşmasını sağlamak için şiddetle mahmuzlar, kendisi iki eliyle yayını kavrayarak geriye doğru ok atar. Arkasından onu geçmek üzere gelen ise onu geçer ama sadece ölmekte. Onu yakalamak isteyenin kendisi yakalanır ve birden bire izlenen izleyen olur" şeklindeki ifadesiyle Türklerin bu konudaki kabiliyetini dile getirmiştir[36].

Böylece bu iki önemli özelliklerini Haçlılara karşı oldukça etkili bir şekilde kullanan Türkler, öncelikle, bu sayede rakip güçten belli bir mesafede uzakta kalma ve ona yaklaşacağı zamanı tayin etme imkânını buluyorlardı. Kütle savaşı usulüne göre yanaşık nizamda dizilerek savaşmaya alışkın olan ağır teçhizattı Franklar, savaş meydanında hücuma hız kazandırmak için hızlı atları kullanırlardı ve bu sistem ancak birleşik bir düşman birliğine karşı etkiliydi. Fakat atlı Türk okçuları onlara böyle bir hedef sağlamadı. Bu yüzden de hafif silâhlı ve hareketli Türk süvarilerinin süratli ve ani hücumları, sıkı saflar halinde savaşan ağır hareketli Haçlı ordusunu zor duruma düşürdü. Nitekim Birinci Haçlı Seferi sırasında taktik olarak Türklere yenilen Haçlılar, Dorylaion Savaşında olduğu gibi, düştükleri zor durumdan ancak sayıca üstünlükleri sayesinde kurtulabildiler[37].

Bizans tarihçisi Anna Komnena, Türklerin diğer milletlerden farklı olan savaş düzenini ve metodunu kısaca ifade ederken, onların kalkana karşı kalkan tolgaya karşı tolga ve savaşçıya karşı savaşçı ilkesine göre dizilmediğini belirttikten sonra şöyle devam etmiştir: Onlarda sağ kanat, sol kanat ve merkez birbirinden uzakta durur ve sımsıkı bitişik phalanx dizilişi yoktur, saf aralıklıdır. Böylece onların sağ kanadına ya da sol kanadına saldırıldığında gerek merkez gerek arkada duran, ordunun geri kalanı sizin üzerinize çullanır, burgaçtı bir kasırga gibi, düşmanı darmadağın ederler... Mızrağı çok kullanmazlar, ama düşmanı tam bir çember içine alıp ona ok atarlar ve kendilerini uzaktan savunurlar. Bir Türk kovalamaya geçmişse, düşmanı ok atmakla haklar, kendisi kovalanıyorsa okları sayesinde üstün gelir. Bir ok fırlatır ve ok uçarak ya ata ya atlıya saplanır. Ok, güçlü bir elle atılmışsa gövdeyi delip geçer. Onlar gerçekten çok usta okçulardır[38].

Türkler kayıplarını azaltmak için genellikle belli bir mesafede kalıp, uzaktan savaşmayı tercih etseler de, Haçlıların saflarının zayıfladığını görünce, yaylarını omuzlarına asarak, kılıçlarıyla hücum edip, yakın savaşa gırdikleri de görülmüştür. Böylece, Haçlılara karşı ilk hücumlarına ok menzili alanında başlayan Türklerin, sonra yakın mesafeye gelme fırsatını buldukları zaman, mızraklar ve kılıçlarla saldırdıkları, bu yüzyıldaki Latin görgü tanıkları tarafından belirtilmiştir. Nitekim, yukarıda da ifade edildiği gibi, Dorylaion Savaşı hakkındaki tasvirlerde Türklerin önce oklarla, sonra mızraklar ve kılıçlarla saldırdığı belirtilmiştir[39]. Yine 1147de Honaz Dağında Haçlıları dar bir geçitte sıkıştırınca, bu kez yalnız ok ve yaylarıyla değil kılıçlarıyla omuz omuza savaşmak imkânını bulmuşlardı[40]. 1101 yılında da Merzifon Ovasında kıstırdıkları Haçlılara karşı hem uzaktan oklarla hem de fırsatını bulunca kılıçlarıyla adam adama savaşmışlardı[41].

Böylece, Türkler savaş sistemlerine uygun olarak, imkân buldukları zaman arılar gibi düşmanın etrafını çevirmekte ve adeta bir şehri kuşatıyormuş gibi her yönden saldırıya geçmekteydiler[42]. Haçlı ordusunu uzaktan ok yağmuruna tutan ve genellikle her türlü avantaja sahip olmadan yüz yüze meydan savaşına girmeyi kabul etmeyen Türkler, Haçlılar kılıç ve mızraklarla hücuma kalkınca hızla geri çekilirlerdi. Haçlılar ise adam adama savaşmak mümkün olmayınca ordugâhlarına geri çekilmek zorunda kalırlardı. Sonra "Türkler dönüp gelir ve bir kez daha Haçlıları ok yağmuruna tutarlardı. Bu Türk ordusunun karakteristik bir özelliği idi. Yanı, vur kaç taktığı ile hücum eden Türkler, düşmanla yüz yüze geldiklerinde dönüp giderlerdi, fakat dağılıp gözden kaybolsalar da, geri dönüp tekrar hücuma geçebilirlerdi. Geri çekilmenin de takıp etmek kadar önemli olduğunu düşünüyorlardı. Latin kaynakları. Onlar bertaraf edilen, fakat defedilemeyen sinekler gibiydiler" diyerek bu durumu ifade etmişlerdir[43].

1097deki Dorylaion Savaşında Türklerle karşılaşan Latin tarihçisi Fulcherius[44], Türk süvarilerinin, naralar atarak Haçlıları uzaktan ok yağmuruna tutması üzerine, Haçlıların yabancı oldukları bu savaş tarzı karşısında sersemlediklerini ifade ederek Türk ordusunun, Batılılar üzerinde etkili olan bu karakteristik özelliğini vurgular.

Türk okçularının amacı, düşmanın bütünlüğünü bozarak orduyu kargaşaya sürüklemek ve güçten düşürmek olduğu için okçular yalnızca düşman askerlerini değil, onların atlarını da hedef alırlardı. Türkler, savaşta atlı hücuma güvenen Franklar için atların ne kadar önemli olduğunu iyi biliyorlardı. 12. yüzyılda Anadoluya geçen Haçlı orduları, bazen hayvan yemi, su eksikliği veya salgın hastalık yüzünden telef olurken, pek çok at da Türk okçularının hedefi olmuş, bu durum onları çok zayıflatmıştı. Oklar düşmana kayıp verdirmenin yanı sıra düşman üzerinde hep sinir bozucu bir etki de yaratıyordu[45].

Türkler, Haçlılara karşı mücadelede geleneksel savaş taktikleri olan sahte ricatı (geri çekilme taklidi) başarıyla uyguladılar[46]. Bazen geri çekilmeleri günlerce sürdü, düşmanı zayıflatmak, üslerinden uzaklaştırmak veya kandırıp pusuya çekmek için bu yöntemi kullandılar. Kolayca imha edebileceği izlenimini vermek için az sayıda bir atlı birlik kullandılar. Franklar onlara saldırmak için harekete geçtiklerinde, yem olarak kullanılan bu grup onları asıl ordunun saklanmış olduğu yere doğru çekti. Bu savaş hilesi, Urfa Kontu II. Baudouin ve Tell-Bâşir senyörü Joscelinin Türklere esir düştüğü 7 Mayıs 1104 Harran Savaşı'nda kullanılmıştır. Nitekim İslâm tarihçisi İbnül-Esîrin kaydına göre[47] Harranın güneyinde, Belih Irmağı kıyısında ve Müslüman arazisi içinde kalan bir yerde yapılan savaşta, Müslümanlar bozguna uğramış gibi görünerek kaçmaya başlamışlar, buna aldanan Haçlılar da onları takıp edince mevzilerinden uzaklaşmışlar, bunun üzerine Türkler geri dönerek Haçlıları büyük bir yenilgiye uğratmışlardır. Yine 1110 yılındaki Urfa kuşatmasında, Musul Valisi Mevdûd, şehre yardıma gelen Haçlı kuvvetlerinin yaklaşması üzerine, onları üslerinden uzaklaştırıp toptan imha etmek niyetiyle kuşatmayı kaldırarak Harran istikametinde geri çekilmiştir. Ancak bir pusuya düşeceklerini anlayan Haçlılar geri dönmüşlerdir[48]. 1147 yılında da Anadolu'da Alman Kralı III. Konradın idaresindeki Haçlı ordusu bu taktikle ağır kayıplara uğratılmıştır. Çağdaş Bizans tarihçisi Kinnamos'un[49] belirttiğine göre Alman Haçlı ordusunun ardçı birlikleri, Türklerle ilk karşılaştıklarında, büyük bir hevesle onlara karşı hücuma geçmişler, fakat Türkler geri dönüp kaçar gibi yaparak onları iyice yormuş ve ordugâhlarından uzaklaştırmalardır. Sonra da geri dönerek saldırıya geçmiş ve Almanlara ağır kayıplar verdirmişlerdir.

Türkler tarafından kullanılan bir başka savaş metodu olan hızlı hareket eden birliklerle, hareket halindeki bir düşman ordusunun kanatlarına veya arkasına hücum etmek. Haçlılara yabancı olan bir metottu. Tanzim edilmiş süvari birlikleriyle düzenli bir şekilde, sırayla savaşa girmeye alışkın olan Franklar için yürüyüş sırasında hücuma geçen bir düşmana karşı koymaya çalışmak sinir bozucu bir hücum şekliydi[50]. Bu hücum şeklinde saldırılar genellikle ardçılara yönelikti.

Albertus'a göre[51], 1101de Anadoluyu geçmeye çalışan Haçlı orduları Türkler tarafından yakından takip edilmiş ve ordunun gücünü kırmak için ardçı birliklerine hücum edilmiştir. Haçlı ordusu, Çankırı'dan sonra dağınık bir şekilde yol alırken, bu saldırıların gittikçe tehlikeli bir hal alması üzerine liderler, yürüyüş sırasında ordunun güvenliğini sağlayabilmek için bazı tedbirler almak zorunda kalmışlardır. 700 Fransız şövalyesi öncü, 700 Lombard Şövalyesi de arkadaki yayaları korumak için ardçı birliği olarak yerleştirilmiştir. Ancak Türkler 500 kişilik bir kuvvetle bu ardçı birliğinin üzerine hücum etmiş, korkuya kapılan Lombard şövalyeleri kaçarken pek çok yaya Türkler karşısında ölüme terk edilmiştir. Bunun üzerine liderler, ordunun arkasında sırayla nöbet tutmaya karar vermişlerdir, önce Bourgogne Dükü 500 zırhlı şövalye ile nöbet tutmuştur. Ardından Raymond nöbet tuttuğu sırada, Türkler saldırılarını tekrarlamışlar, aralıksız devam eden bu saldırılar karşısında zor durumda kalan Raymond, yedi mil önden yürüyen ana ordudan acilen yardım istemiş, böylece yardıma gelen 10.000 kişilik kuvvet karşısında, az sayıdaki Türk kuvveti arka arkaya düzenlediği saldırılarına son verip dağlık araziye çekilmek zorunda kalmıştır. Bundan sonra Haçlı liderleri, ordunun dağınık şekilde ilerlemektense bir bütün halinde yol almasının daha güvenli olacağına karar vermişlerdir.

Kaynaklar, 1147 yılında Anadoluyu geçmeye teşebbüs eden İkinci Haçlı Seferi ordularına karşı da bu taktiğin çok etkili bir biçimde kullanıldığını göstermektedir. Kinnamos'un belirttiği gibi. 1147'de Türkler ilk önce Almanların güçlerini anlamak ve durumlarını öğrenmek için Haçlı ordusunun ardçı birliklerine hücum etmişlerdi. Alman Kralı Konrad da Almanyadaki saltanat naibi Wibalde yazdığı mektupta[52], Türklerin hiç durmaksızın ordunun gerisinde kalan yaya askerlerine saldırdıklarını, adamlarının Türk oklarıyla öldüklerini yazmıştır. 1190da yine Anadoluyu geçmeye teşebbüs eden Alman İmparatoru Friedrich Barbarossanın ordusu da aynı tarz saldırılara maruz kalmıştır[53]. Böylece yürüyüş sırasında oklarla taciz edilen, ya da vur kaç taktiğiyle hırpalanan Frank ordusunun bu sürpriz saldırılara ve tacizlere karşı koyarak yürüyüşünü devam ettirebilmesi için bazı tedbirler alarak bir bütün halinde, disiplinli ve kontrollü bir şekilde yol alması gerekti. 1147de VII. Louis, Honaz Dağında uğradığı kayıplardan sonra, ordusundaki disiplinsizliği gidermek, daha dikkatli ve düzenli bir şekilde yol alabilmek için bazı düzenlemeler yapmak zorunda kaldı ve yürüyüş düzenini yeniden organize etti. Odo'nun[54] ifadesine göre, seferin başından beri disiplinli hareketleriyle dikkat çeken Templier şövalyelerine bu hususta önemli sorumluluklar verildi. Buna göre bu tehlikeli dönemde, ordudaki zengin fakir herkesin, savaş alanından kaçmayacağına ve Templier şövalyelerinin kendilerine tayin edeceği kumandanlara her hususta itaat edeceğine dair yemin ederek Templierler ile birlik ve dayanışma içinde olmalarına karar verildi. Böylece, Gilbert adında bir kumandan seçildi. Şövalyeler elli kişilik gruplara ayrıldı ve bu gruplardan her birinin başına da Gilbert'in adamlarından biri getirildi. Templierler tarafından Haçlılara, Türkler çok çabuk kaçabildikleri için savaş emri almadıkları takdirde asla onlara karşı saldırıya geçmemeleri, savaşmaları emredildiği zaman savaşmaları, geri çekilmeleri emredildiği zaman da derhal geri çekilmeleri şeklinde talimatlar verildi. Ayrıca ordunun kargaşa içine düşmemesi için belli bir yürüyüş düzeni belirlendi ve herkesin kendi konumunda ilerleyerek bu yürüyüş düzeninin devam ettirmeleri öğretildi ki, bu da Haçlıların daha önce ne kadar karışık ve düzensiz bir şekilde ilerlediklerine işaret etmektedir. Bundan başka, seyahatleri sırasında teçhizatlarını kaybettikleri ya da satmak zorunda kaldıkları için şimdi hiç de alışkın olmadıkları bir şekilde kalabalığın içinde yaya olarak ilerleyen birçok asil de yaylarıyla Türk okçularına karşı koymak için diğer yaya okçularla beraber arka saflara dizildiler.

Türkler, Haçlı ordusunun sadece artçılarına değil, koşullar uygun olduğu zaman öncülerine ve merkezine de saldırmışlardı; bu saldırılardan biri sırasında Alman Kralı Konrad da bir ok darbesiyle yaralanmıştı[55].

Böylece, Birinci Haçlı Seferi sırasındaki tecrübelerini göz önünde bulunduran Türkler, kalabalık Haçlı ordularının bu metotlarla gücünü kırdıktan sonra onları, uygun bir yerde pusuya düşürerek imha etmeye çalıştılar. Haçlı ordusuna bazen bir ovanın etrafındaki tepelerde, bazen nehir kenarlarında, bazen de dar dağ geçitlerinde pusu kurdular. Türkler, bu strateji ve taktikleri sayesinde özellikle. 1101 yılında, Haçlılara karşı tam bir ölüm kalım savaşı anlamına gelen mücadeleleri sırasında, muazzam başarılar kazandılar (Merzifon-Konya-Ereğli zaferleri).

----------

